# Digital Art



## Yongy (Apr 8, 2018)

One of my hobbies is digital art which gives me a lot of pleasure. I have had a couple of exhibitions in the early part of this century and sold some of my work which is abstract in nature. However, I get far more pleasure creating a picture for free just to make someone happy.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Apr 8, 2018)

Yongy, is your avatar an example of your art?


----------



## Yongy (Apr 8, 2018)

My current avatar is.


----------



## Radrook (Apr 20, 2018)

I also enjoy creating digital art.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Radrook (Apr 20, 2018)

Meanderer said:


>



Goes to show how language evolves nicely along with technological advancements.  That kind of finger paining is all I ever recall doing during my third grade classes.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 20, 2018)

Why not show us some of your work?
How did you get involved in digital artwork?
Do you sell any of it?


----------



## Lara (Apr 20, 2018)

Abstract digital art? That's fascinating and I also like surrealistic digital art like Catrin-Welz-Stein and Thomas Barbey.


----------



## Radrook (Apr 21, 2018)

Lara said:


> Abstract digital art? That's fascinating and I also like surrealistic digital art like Catrin-Welz-Stein and Thomas Barbey.



Have you tried producing some yourself?


----------

